# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  gia công cnc móng vuốt sói của xmen day of future past :D

## lienketsocnc

Nhân vật người sói trong X-Men là nhân vật có lẽ tốn nhiều giấy bút nhất, và cũng là nhân vật thành công nhất trong hàng dị nhân của truyền hình Mỹ

Hình ảnh men lỳ, khả năng hồi phục vết thương nhanh chóng và bộ móng vuốt siêu chắc luôn là hình ảnh thường thấy ở nhân vật này. Theo như mô tả trong phim thì móng vuốt của người sói được làm bằng kim loại hiếm ngoài vũ trụ, có độ cứng và sắc bén có thể cắt được mọi thứ.

Có lẽ chiếc móng vuốt khá đặc biệt ngày đem lại cảm hứng cho một nhóm các anh chàng cơ khí mê phim, quyết định gia công cnc một sản phẩm hiện thực hóa cho chiếc móng vuốt. Chúng ta cùng xem qua công đoạn sản xuất vũ khí này nhé:

----------


## longdq

Vuốt của chồn làm bằng adamantium, bác định gia công bằng gì :v

----------

